

Hacking Windows8 apps to remove ads made easy! - olsn
http://indiegamr.com/removing-ads-from-windows8-apps/

======
PaulHoule
This is cool but it's a real crack in the "walled garden"; if anybody can hack
the files that "belong" to any app it could be easy to circumvent security,
cheat at games, etc.

~~~
olsn
I did this as well - it was pretty easy to for example modify the prices for
towers of the tower defense game "Radiant Defense"

imo: Microsoft could have put more effort in this topic to make it a little
bit safer

~~~
cawhitworth
I'm not sure why this is Microsoft's fault as opposed to the developer's.
Exactly the same kind of techniques have been used for years on desktop
applications/games.

(and, y'know, you could pay for stuff that you like using, feed a developer's
starving family and continue to get updates and improvements rather than
ripping them off)

~~~
olsn
before the win8 store was there, the developer was able to choose how to store
assets ect. you can for example precompile every assets into a binary archive,
if that is changed the app won't start the point now is that microsoft is more
or less forcing the developer to use their way of packaging applications and
their way of packaging an application is not secure! This is not limited to
the issue of removing ads, if someone can modify any files of an application
without consequences, then a virus will be able to do the same: just write a
virus that adds some malicious code into one or more apps and the next time
the user uses the app, any data the app has permission to access could be send
to an evil server

